# Cherry shrimp



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

WIll cherry shrimp survive and breed in a 3gallon tank?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, just make sure its well-planted and they should be fine.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

How long does it usually take before shrimp start breeding? Do they need to actually be in a breeder tank, or will they do it on their own?


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Many people have had extremely successful shrimp babies in even smaller tanks. Tank size really isn't an issue with shrimp but, just like Boxermom said though plants are a must and lots of them. 

It's also nice to give them a rough scape and/or some rocks to climb around on. If algae grows in the tank, leave it. 

I don't know much about their breeding behavior mainly because I just recently got into them. From what I understand though once they began breeding a female is constantly breeding for life with no breaks inbetween carrying. They make the eggs and gett he males' attention, if he is successful in pinning her down he'll fertilize the eggs and from there on she carries them for a little over a month. Once released they essentially plankton, extremely tiny and they grow slowly but as many as 400 eggs can be had. 

It's slow going at first but, figure around 50-100 survivors from each batch per female once every five weeks for the life of that shrimp and you can end up with a ton very quickly. 

Im sure it goes without saying but, no fish whatsoever.


----------

